# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Θεσσαλονίκη: Ασύρματη Ζεύξη / TWMN

## Mordy

Καλησπέρα,
Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει ακόμα το TWMN στη θεσσαλονίκη ή μήπως ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να ξεκινήσει ένα παρόμοιο project?

----------


## Lewis

το TWMN ειναι σε φάση "reborn"  :Smile: 

http://noc.twmn.net/

----------

